# Finding Love Later In Life



## Leann (Nov 13, 2018)

I wonder if any of you singles out there have found love later in life?

About two years ago, I became reacquainted with a man who I had know when we were kids. We grew up in the same neighborhood, went to the same school and church and had much in common. Life took us in very different directions for many decades. We lost all touch. 

He got married then divorced. So did I. We reconnected through a school webpage on Facebook. He's now 70 (I hadn't seen him in almost 50 years!) and after several months of rekindling our friendship we realized we had fallen in love. Marriage isn't entirely out of the question but it means one of us will have to move (likely me). We live 1200 miles apart and I love to travel so I don't mind going to see him. I live in a colder climate and he lives in a much warmer one. We both like where we live so we have to figure out the best way to move forward. 

We still find it hard to believe that we found one another after all of these years.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 13, 2018)

I say go for it but be careful.    Good luck.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 13, 2018)

Leann, I must watch too many Hallmark movies, that's what you're story reminds me of.
So, in that case, I know you both will figure it out and live happily ever after!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2018)

I think its possible and would like to have it happen with me.  I think y'all will figure it out too!!


----------



## Leann (Nov 14, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I think its possible and would like to have it happen with me.  I think y'all will figure it out too!!



Thank you, Terry!


----------



## Leann (Nov 14, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I say go for it but be careful.    Good luck.



Thank you, Debbie.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2018)

Embrace this marvellous gift. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

Awww! This is such a sweet story


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 15, 2018)

Yes after 18 years of being single at age 69, I have been become seriously involved with my neighbor who is 34. I never expected to be involved with a much younger man and have always dated around my age or older. We have been together for 6 months, doing everything together and madly in love.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 16, 2018)

Leann, I recently became engaged to a man I met while I was out zip lining of all things lol!!  I'm 65, he's 72.  We're both fit and active (obviously! ) and have had so much fun doing all the things we both love together.  He surprised me with a marriage proposal, and I wasn't sure what to do about that, because I'd never intended to fall in love again and certainly I was never going to marry!!!  It was one of my early posts here, asking for advice.

I kind of feel the same way about my fiancé.  I am still bemused by the fact that this happened and we found each other after being single and unattached and happily pursuing our own individual lives for many years!  

I wish you much success with your man.  Enjoy this to the fullest!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 16, 2018)

This definitely didn't work out from my BIL (wife's brother) who got together with an old girlfriend he hadn't seen in 40 years. He stayed single and she married and had kids. Even though he was born and raised in a snow area, he really dislikes "Old Man Winter" and has been living in southern Florida. She lives in a part of Louisiana that can get some light snow and does get cold. Last year, after visiting her twice, they both decided that he should move up to her home in Louisiana. Quit his full-time job, that he told us he was going to lose anyway, and spent the money to have his car transported as well as renting a van to move his stuff up there. Everything went fine until the light snow and cold weather hit. It had been way to many years since he'd lived in that weather and found out that 40 years is just too many to re-kindle an old relationship. 
She told him he had to move out! So, he had to spend the money to have his car transported back to south Florida and money to bring his stuff back there as well. He really misses her, but says he will only visit her again sometime. Will see how that turns out.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I say go for it but be careful.    Good luck.



That's my advice, too.  If you own a house you might think about leasing it out until you've lived with him for at least a year.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 18, 2018)

Leann said:


> I wonder if any of you singles out there have found love later in life?
> 
> About two years ago, I became reacquainted with a man who I had know when we were kids. We grew up in the same neighborhood, went to the same school and church and had much in common. Life took us in very different directions for many decades. We lost all touch.
> 
> ...



Leann--I just have to ask; has your only contact been online?   Have the two of you spent significant time together?   Things have a way of turning out very differently after being annoyed by hairs in the sink and other mundane habits.       (Sorry for this Reality Check and I wish you every happiness.)


----------



## Leann (Nov 18, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Leann--I just have to ask; has your only contact been online?   Have the two of you spent significant time together?   Things have a way of turning out very differently after being annoyed by hairs in the sink and other mundane habits.       (Sorry for this Reality Check and I wish you every happiness.)



Fair question, C'est Moi, and one I would ask of anyone in a similar position. We've spent time together, enough to realize that we live differently. I love so many things about this man however I'm not keen right now on moving to be with him full-time. If it were up to him, we'd be married by now and I would be living in his house. I'm far too cautious and entirely too independent to rush into anything. 

I will say that he and I share much in terms of memories (our parents were good friends, we went to the same schools, we lived in the same neighborhood) and in some lifestyle choices (we're both vegetarian, don't smoke or drink, health is a priority for both of us). He's honest, kind, thoughtful, and humorous. However we are different in ways that I think makes living together unlikely. He's a procrastinator, I'm a "get it done now" person, he's not much into housekeeping but I love keeping my home clean and comfy, he loves the hot weather, I need the four seasons. And there is a significant family issue (his, not an ex-wife or former girlfriend) that really holds me back.

The good thing about getting older is that I'm able to look at things from multiple angles and respect the differences. He's a good guy and I have no intention of being with anyone else. I'm enjoying this unexpected, late in life gift for what it is.


----------



## Leann (Nov 18, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> This definitely didn't work out from my BIL (wife's brother) who got together with an old girlfriend he hadn't seen in 40 years. He stayed single and she married and had kids. Even though he was born and raised in a snow area, he really dislikes "Old Man Winter" and has been living in southern Florida. She lives in a part of Louisiana that can get some light snow and does get cold. Last year, after visiting her twice, they both decided that he should move up to her home in Louisiana. Quit his full-time job, that he told us he was going to lose anyway, and spent the money to have his car transported as well as renting a van to move his stuff up there. Everything went fine until the light snow and cold weather hit. It had been way to many years since he'd lived in that weather and found out that 40 years is just too many to re-kindle an old relationship.
> She told him he had to move out! So, he had to spend the money to have his car transported back to south Florida and money to bring his stuff back there as well. He really misses her, but says he will only visit her again sometime. Will see how that turns out.



What an unfortunate outcome. I have a friend who went through something similar. It didn't turn out well either. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Leann (Nov 18, 2018)

Ronni said:


> Leann, I recently became engaged to a man I met while I was out zip lining of all things lol!!  I'm 65, he's 72.  We're both fit and active (obviously! ) and have had so much fun doing all the things we both love together.  He surprised me with a marriage proposal, and I wasn't sure what to do about that, because I'd never intended to fall in love again and certainly I was never going to marry!!!  It was one of my early posts here, asking for advice.
> 
> I kind of feel the same way about my fiancé.  I am still bemused by the fact that this happened and we found each other after being single and unattached and happily pursuing our own individual lives for many years!
> 
> I wish you much success with your man.  Enjoy this to the fullest!!



Congratulations, Ronnie! And zip lining? You have definitely earned my admiration! Love sometimes finds us when we aren't looking. When are you getting married?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2018)

Great attitude Leann.  Sounds like you've got this figured out.  I wish you the best.


----------

